# Go Fast Boat at Tulsa Boat Show w/filter



## PGIC (Mar 6, 2012)

I shot the base photo at the Tulsa Boat Show a couple years ago. I ran it though an old Filter Forge 2 Photoshop filter plugin and was pretty startled by the results. Everybody has their own tastes, but the original at full screen makes me proud (even if it didn't take much effort).

Its a Mercury Optimax Pro XS on a Nitro bass boat. The trade show crew had a light shining on the propeller that really helped make the image.

Gary Polson
PGIC


----------

